

Looking for a developer to partner up with on side project - marcomassaro

So I'm a design guy and entrepreneur. I've always found it hard to find good engineers for my startups.<p>The idea is basically simple - a directory of hand-picked, qualified web engineers. The target market would be startups who are always on the lookout for good engineers.<p>Here is a mockup of the homepage:
http://i.imgur.com/JcN2c.jpg<p>So I have the design covered, and need a developer as a partner who can build this out. Plan is to charge the startups to view the database. There are a few sites doing this (stackexchange is one), but I would like to target small startups and be a more robust &#38; affordable alternative.<p>If you're interested send me some info about you and your work to marcom10[at]gmail[dot]com
======
mitchellboy
I don`t see this as working. On StackOverflow, you can view the answers
engineers have written for specific problems and see how they are viewed by
other people.

~~~
marcomassaro
Sure there are other sources to use, just as there are many job boards for
employers to post on. Point is I plan on making this better than Stackoverflow
for a fraction of the cost. Also my plan is to target early-stage and smaller
startups rather than huge corps.

------
marcomassaro
homepage mockup clickable: <http://i.imgur.com/JcN2c.jpg>

------
eLobato
Looks cool but what is impeding 'bad' engineers to register and show up in
your web?

Good luck :)

~~~
marcomassaro
Good question -- the idea is that engineers will be hand-picked based on past
experience, work, recommendations, endorsements etc. So not everyone that
applies will be listed. This is something I'd like to clarify / flesh out
further with the partner

~~~
eLobato
Cool man, I'll apply!

